# Wartungsluke Rarenium



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,
habe eben meine ebay- Rarenium ausgeladen.
 Da ist so eine Wartungsschraube.
Dort hinein soll man das beiliegende dünne Naehmaschinenoel oefter reintroepfeln.
Das dünne Zeug in ein Getriebe|kopfkrat
Ist das, damit die frueh sterben?
Da gehört doch eher Fett rein#c


----------



## simmi321 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Ja hin und wieder sollte dort ein tröpfchen rein , aber nicht übertreiben sonst läuft dir die Brühe aus dem Gehäuse.
Fett ist da schon drinnen, ich zerlege aber generell gebrauchte Rollen , reinige sie und tue neues Fett rein. Das mache ich mit fast allen meiner häufig genutzten Rollen in der Angelfreien Winterzeit dann auch.


----------



## Wollebre (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe eben meine ebay- Rarenium ausgeladen.
> Da ist so eine Wartungsschraube.
> Dort hinein soll man das beiliegende dünne Naehmaschinenoel oefter reintroepfeln.
> ...




Die Wartungsöffnung ist wohl mehr gedacht um das Shimano Sprühfett einzufüllen (kenne aber keinen Händler in D wo man es kaufen kann). Nur alle Getriebeteile an denen es benötigt wird erreicht man nicht. Selbst getestet.
Bei den neuen SW-B Modellen hat man auf die Wartungsöffnung verzichtet. Auch Rollenhersteller sind lernfähig. So hat Daiwa mal eine Stationärrolle mit Löcher im Gehäuse gehabt damit eingedrungenes Wasser ablaufen kann..... War aber schnell vom Markt verschwunden.
Das Öl kannst nur für Teile wie Bügelumschlag, Schnurlauf, Kurbel, Rücklaufsperre etc. benutzen. Weil es sehr dünnflüssig ist müss öfter nachgeölt werden. Sollte aber sehr gut sein um die KL von Spulen in BC Rollen leicht laufen zu lassen.


----------



## volkerm (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Eben das stört mich an dem.
Im Getriebe ist Langsamlauf, und für das ist Fett der Weg.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

meine 3000er Rarenium hört sich mittlerweile so an, als würden Lager vibrieren. Gesäubert gefettet/geölt habe ich sie bereits. Wie bekomme ich heraus welche defekt sind?
Alternativ könnte ich alle tauschen. Die Bügelfeder könnte auch straffer sein. Meine bisherigen Suchen ergaben keine zufrieden stellende Ergebnisse. Die Suche nach den richtigen Teilen ist für mich kompliziert.
Hat jemand für mich Tipps?


----------



## Wollebre (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

ich würde alle KL wechseln. Wenn sich eins verabschiedet hat dauert es meist nicht lange bis auch andere dran sind.
Die ersten die sich verabschieden sind das KL auf dem Ritzel und das kurbelseitige.
Testen: KL auf einen konischen Pinsel stecken und langsam drehen. Das möglichst im leisesten Raum der Wohnung. So hört man genau ob es noch geräuschlos dreht. 
Wenn du austauschst nehme KL mit Kunststoffdeckel (2RS). Die Deckel lassen sich mit einer Nadel abheben, reinigen und neu fetten. Dann die Deckel wieder aufdrücken oder gleich offen lassen. 
Preiswert gibt es KL bei kugellager-express.de

Nehme die bessere Sorte: www.kugellager-express.de/Miniatur-Kugellager-SS6----Edelstahl-/

Geräuschlos bekommt man die Rolle nicht. Juckelpunkt ist das Teil 7800 welches beim Kurbeln permanent gegen die Zylinder in der Rücklaufsperre reibt. Das Geräusch überträgt sich auf den Rollenkörper.

Das Kurbelverhalten kann noch etwas verbessert werden. Dazu unten am Worm Shaft die Kunststoffbuchse 6493 gegen ein KL austauschen.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Danke
Ich denke auch alle zu tauschen. Wenn Sie annähernd läuft wie vorher bin ich froh.


Hmm ich finde nur 4 Lager....
Wo steckt das Walzenlager?
Die 3000er FA soll doch auch 6+ 1 Lager haben?


----------



## Wollebre (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

ist das Teil 11120

wenn du vor haben solltest das zu zerlegen gehe vorsichtig vor! Ist mehr als eine Fummelei die Zylinder und die kleinen Federn welche die Zylinder gefedert lagern wieder einzubauen.

4 KL sind auf der Zeichnung zu sehen. Zwei weitere nicht abgebildete stecken in der Kurbel. Wenn meine Aufzeichnungen stimmen müßten die Maße 4x7x2,5mm sein.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Ok ich erinnere mich. Ich hatte es zerlegt, gesäubert und geölt. Die Federn waren kein Problem.
Danke.


----------



## sam1000-0 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Haben die KL alle das gleiche Maß 4x7x2,5 bei der
3000-er Rare?
Bei der 2500-er auch? 
Hab 3 davon und würde die KL alle austauschen in
der Winterpause.


----------



## volkerm (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Habe in alle Getriebe Rollenfett reingedrueckt. Auf der Tube stand was von Moby Dick, ist Rollenfett aus PT.
Ein Witz, welche mikroskopischen Mengen da ab Werk drin sind.
Egal, ob Shim oder Daiwa.


----------



## Angler9999 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ist das Teil 11120
> 
> wenn du vor haben solltest das zu zerlegen gehe vorsichtig vor! Ist mehr als eine Fummelei die Zylinder und die kleinen Federn welche die Zylinder gefedert lagern wieder einzubauen.
> 
> 4 KL sind auf der Zeichnung zu sehen. Zwei weitere nicht abgebildete stecken in der Kurbel. Wenn meine Aufzeichnungen stimmen müßten die Maße 4x7x2,5mm sein.



Die Rolle hat nun neue Lager. Jedoch waren die es nicht. Ich habe das Gefühl, das die Rolle etwas unwichtig läuft. An eine Stelle gibt es ein Schleifgeräusch. Das wäre möglich, wenn die Achse verbogen wäre? Runter gefallen ist sie nicht.
Hast du noch Tipps, wie ich feststellen kann was denkt ist?
Evtl. schicke ich Sie dir?

Kannst ja per PN schreiben...


----------



## Wollebre (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

ob die Achse krumm ist und gegen den Eingang vom Ritzel schleift kannst schnell feststellen: Spule ab und evtl. noch die Rotormutter wenn die das Ritzel verdeckt.
 Dann kurbeln und sieht schnell ob es eine Randberührung gibt. Manchmal hilft auch die Innenseite des Ritzels zu polieren. Von einem Q-Tip ein Watteteil abschneiden und in den Akkuschraubr stecken. Auf die Watte etwas Polierpaste geben, vorsichtig in das Rizel einführen und 5 Minuten drehen lassen. Gegen Licht halten ob alles blitzblank.
 Könnte mir auch vorstellen das die Zahne vom Zahnrad/Ritzel jetzt eine andere Stellung haben als wie vorher eingelaufen. Da hilft nur probieren. Deckel auf, Zahnrad u. Ritzel mit Filzschreiber markieren, Zahnrad um zwei Zacken verstellen, Deckel drauf und kurbeln. Wenn nicht oke Ritzel in vorherige Stellung bringen und Zahnrad um weitere zwei Zacken verstellen, das so lange bis es wieder stimmt.
 Good Luck


----------



## Topic (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

ich hätte da auch ein problem mit meiner rarenium..
nachdem ich sie frisch gewartet hatte lief die beim probekurbeln einwandfrei....heute dann angeln gewesen und beim jiggen drehte die kurbel miteinmal zurück...als wenn die rücklaufsperre raus wäre, war sie aber nicht...dieses rückkurbeln trat dann diverse male auf..bei unterschiedlich kurbelstellungen...also ab nachhause..rolle auseinander gebaut..und gesehen das etwas fett in die rücklaufsperre gekommen ist...steht ja nun groß drauf..no grease...also kein fett...also das ding auseinander gebaut und entfettet...und ein spritzer öl rauf...nun hab ich aber das problem das sich die rolle in beide richtungen drehen lässt...egal welche stellung die rücklaufsperre hat...hat jemand ne vermutung woran es liegen könnte? müssen die kleinen federn alle in eine richtung zeigen??oder gibt es dort eine spezielle anordnung? habe das gefühl das die federn die metallkörper nicht ordnungsgemäß an die ache pressen...hab schon einiges probiert..bis jetz leider ohne erfolg.

vielen dank für das lesen und im voraus danke für die hilfe


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ich würde alle KL wechseln. Wenn sich eins verabschiedet hat dauert es meist nicht lange bis auch andere dran sind.
> Die ersten die sich verabschieden sind das KL auf dem Ritzel und das kurbelseitige.
> Testen: KL auf einen konischen Pinsel stecken und langsam drehen. Das möglichst im leisesten Raum der Wohnung. So hört man genau ob es noch geräuschlos dreht.
> Wenn du austauschst nehme KL mit Kunststoffdeckel (2RS). Die Deckel lassen sich mit einer Nadel abheben, reinigen und neu fetten. Dann die Deckel wieder aufdrücken oder gleich offen lassen.
> ...


 

Habe die Kunststoffbuchse bei der Rarenium 4000 Ci4+ gemessen diese Größe gab es nirgens als KL zu kaufen! Weiss die Maße aber jetzt nicht mehr ausm Kopf. Hab das hier schonmal irgendwo gepostet. Ich gucke gerade mal!

Habs gefunden:

Diese KL müssten die Größe 6x3x6 haben...sind aber nicht zu bekommen. Nur 3x6x2.5!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

6x3x6?
Du hast dich vertan.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Nee ich hab mich vertippt:

3x6x3 mm

Das müsste das Maß sein ansonsten klär mich bitte auf.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Dann nimm doch einfach das 2.5mm-breite KL und unterfütter mit nem Plastikring. Mit nem Skalpell ist das doch kein Problem.


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Toll!


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch einfach das 2.5mm-breite KL und unterfütter mit nem Plastikring. Mit nem Skalpell ist das doch kein Problem.



|muahah:
Wie kommt man denn auf so eine Idee ????????


----------



## Wollebre (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

aus Spaß das zu verbessern was ein Hersteller auch gleich hätte machen können. 

 so sieht die Verbesserung aus:


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Ich denke du bist Rollenreparateur...
Das macht doch keinen Sinn....das ist hingebastelt


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Man hätte auch das Teil 2409 nehmen können oder? Wenn man das KL dazwischen nimmt müsste der Effekt auch spürbar sein. WENN man damit die fehlenden 0,5mm wett macht...und zwar ganz genau.


----------



## simmi321 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Ich habe mir meine Rarenium auch so aufgerüstet #6 ich habe mir aber bei plat.jp Stella Lager bestellt für den mitnehmer die Lager hatten genau die Größe . Habe mir auch gleich den wormshaft so kugelgelagert.
Die JP Rarenium kann man fast komplett auf Stella Niveau bekommen, mein Bekannter hat das schon gemacht.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Es sollte keinen mehr wundern, warum hilfsbereite Leute mit Ahnung hier einfach wegbleiben...


----------



## simmi321 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Es sollte keinen mehr wundern, warum hilfsbereite Leute mit Ahnung hier einfach wegbleiben...



Warum , wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Hauptsächlich wegen Merlin. Schau mal die letzten beiden posts hier von ihm an.

Mein Tipp würde auch 1a funktionieren und wird mit nem sarkastischen "Toll" abgetan. Dann schreibt lieber garnix.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Es sollte keinen mehr wundern, warum hilfsbereite Leute mit Ahnung hier einfach wegbleiben...



Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht.
Du sagst Leuten etwas zu, was sie nicht gesagt haben. Auf mehrere Aufforderungen reagierst du nicht zur Richtigstellung.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4252246#post4252246

Du übrigens nach meinem Post auf der Ignorliste. Komischerweise haben mir das einige schon vorgeschlagen zu machen.


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Ich habe überhaupt nicht toll gesagt...

Dann baue doch ein passendes Lager ein.....
Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das einkürztes Plastikteil
eine Verbesserung ist...

Klar funktioniert das...aber das ist keine Verbesserung !!!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Du übrigens nach meinem Post auf der Ignorliste. Komischerweise haben mir das einige schon vorgeschlagen zu machen.




Diese infame "einige andere mögen dich auch nicht"-Nummer:m


----------



## simmi321 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe überhaupt nicht toll gesagt...
> 
> Dann baue doch ein passendes Lager ein.....
> Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen das einkürztes Plastikteil
> ...



Er meinte ja auch nur das man damit das Lager unterfüttern soll um das Spiel zu minimieren.


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Er meinte ja auch nur das man damit das Lager unterfüttern soll um das Spiel zu minimieren.



Achso....
Ein grössere Lager ist trotzdem besser....
Was genau ist denn so schlimm wenn das Lager etwas Spiel hat ?


----------



## simmi321 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Naja wenn der mitnehmer Spiel hat wirkt sich das negativ auf das laufverhalten und die schnurverlegung der Rolle aus


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

"Toll!" habe ich geschrieben.

Für mittelgute Antworten gibts eben auch nur ne mäßige Reaktion. Wenn Dich das -ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du dich als "einen von denen mit Ahnung" siehst- dazu bringt Dich vom Forum fern zu halten und die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen...sorry da fällt mir nichts zu ein das ist pures fishing for compliments...naja auch ne Art des Angeln! #6

Simmi, ist ja schön und gut was Du schreibst aber welche Lager von welcher Stella hast Du denn benutzt. Und welche hat dein Kumpel benutzt...

Erzähl mal!

Wollle ist bis jetzt in meinen Augen der Einzige der hier der den Leuten wirklich weiterhilft. Sei es mit Fotos oder detaillierten Anleitungen zu Wartung oder sonstigem. Und das wird wirklich von allen zu wenig gewürdigt.

Ohne Wolle hätte ich schon 2 Rollen beerdigen können! 

Dafür ein großes DANKE!


----------



## simmi321 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



Die markierten Teile passen bei der Japan rarenium.
Bin gerade am ausarbeiten eines Berichtes darüber den ihr dann auf meinem Blog nachlesen könnt . Gerne kann ich dann auch hier einen Bericht einstellen


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Danke Simmi, damit kann ich doch was anfangen! Um Welche Rarenium gehts den Ci4 (FA) oder Ci4+ (FB)?

Und braucht man für ne 3000er Rare auch die Teile der 3000er Stella usw?


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 227724
> 
> Die markierten Teile passen bei der Japan rarenium.
> Bin gerade am ausarbeiten eines Berichtes darüber den ihr dann auf meinem Blog nachlesen könnt . Gerne kann ich dann auch hier einen Bericht einstellen



Bin schon gespannt auf den Bericht. #6
Ich habe ne 3000 Rarenium und wenn die Bezugsquellen und die Teilebezeichnungen da sind könnte ich es durchaus wagen....


----------



## simmi321 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Nach Aussage von "Teekay" sollten die Teile auch in der 4000 passen bei 2500+3000er passen sie da es ja der gleiche Korpus ist. Aber wie gesagt nich in der deutschen rare. Da passen nur die Lager des wormshaft und des wormshaft mitnehmers. Bei der FA , die FB bekomme ich erst da muss ich noch schauen .


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Nach Aussage von "Teekay" sollten die Teile auch in der 4000 passen bei 2500+3000er passen sie da es ja der gleiche Korpus ist. Aber wie gesagt nich in der deutschen rare. Da passen nur die Lager des wormshaft und des wormshaft mitnehmers. Bei der FA , die FB bekomme ich erst da muss ich noch schauen .



Frage: Wo steht denn Made in Ger oder JP?


----------



## simmi321 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

Das jp Modell sieht komplett anders aus


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Das jp Modell sieht komplett anders aus


 

Hi Simmi, 

würdest Du ein bild einstellen?


----------



## simmi321 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wartungsluke Rarenium*

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../rollen/shimano-spinning-rollen/rarenium-ci4/


----------

